#   >   >   >  Ÿ

## Ÿ_

. ,     .      .
,   ,  ,      .         ,     ,      .   .   2.5 .  , , , , ,       (  ).       . .     . ,          .   .  ,     ,    .   ,     ,  , ,          .  , ,   .      .
,      ,   ,  !        ,  ,    .   ,     .       , .          .       ,     .  ,  .  ,    .      .    .  .
   ,     , .   ,     .    .
99%       ,   .    ,     , ,     ,   .  .    ,           ,       .        .   ,    ,    ,     .   .    .   ,  .        .
   .           (((      .              .

----------

,  , .      . 
   -         .    .     ,    , ,    -         ,     ,         -     .
 ,   ,  ,  . 
  -  ,   .

----------


## VeronikaK

?     .  ,      ,         .
   .     .  ,    -  .  ,  !    .   .   ,  . ,    - .      .  3,5   .   3,5   :8:

----------


## baltic

..          " ,  ",    ,    ?

----------

!!!!!
  -     !              ..!

----------


## Ÿ_

!   ,     .        .  ,    ....   ,      .    .     .   .   ,   , .       .  ,        ,  .  . 

,     ?     ?

----------


## Ÿ_

> ?     .  ,      ,         .
>    .     .  ,    -  .  ,  !    .   .   ,  . ,    - .      .  3,5   .   3,5


  .   .    !

----------


## Ÿ_

> ..          " ,  ",    ,    ?


  ,    .      ,     .        .  ,    ,             .

----------


## Sinjean

> !   ,     .        .  ,    ....   ,      .    .     .   .   ,   , .       .  ,        ,  .  . 
> 
> ,     ?     ?


 ,    .            ,   ,     (((    .   .       .

----------


## Ÿ_

.    .    .      .     .      ,  .  ,  . 
    .    ,  .    . 
    .            .  .       ...    .    .       .     10 ,    .  ,   , .        ,          .      ,  ,    .      . 

   .   .     (--).   ,          .     .   ,      .    .       .   .         ,     23:00    . ,     .      ,    ,           . 
....  .       .     , .

----------

